# cameron pass visual



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

30" rocks - 15" snow = 15" rocks


----------



## jonas_f (May 31, 2007)

It's likely combat skiing, I saw several nice turns down the face right above the weasel on Thursday, that was before the storm so you can figure that what the snotel says, spells fun...

Be careful though, it has been warm and dry enough to get good temperature gradients going, that early snowpack may be harboring some "good" faceted snow, in addition to the snow snakes


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There was already an avalanche on Kelso Saturday. Search 14'er .com for more. Sorry for not linking.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

yak1 said:


> 30" rocks - 15" snow = 15" rocks


It's like paddling low-water...it's there if you really want it (and there are plenty of folks who will tell you "you can't make it"


----------

